# BULKING



## brianna01782 (Sep 6, 2013)

I VE BEEN BULKING FOR 10 WEEKS NOW AND MY RESULTS HAVE DIPPED ALOT BUT STILL LIFTING HEAVY WEIGHTS.

I WAS PLANNING BULK FOR 4 MONTHS AS I HAVE FOUND OUT ITS TOO LONG

B/F HAS GONE FROM 12 TO 18.2 AND MUSCLE MASS HAS GONE DOWN ABIT BUT I STOPPED GAINING AT 8 WEEKS

WOT WOULD BE THE BEST THING TO DO .........

I WOULD THING CHANGE TO CUTTING BE I DONT WANT DO THAT UNTILL AFTER CHRISTMAS

I HOPE SOME CAN GIVE ME SOME GOOD ADVISE


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

brianna01782 said:


> I HOPE SOME CAN GIVE ME SOME GOOD ADVISE


Yeah - turn your bloody caps lock off


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

brianna01782 said:


> I VE BEEN BULKING FOR 10 WEEKS NOW AND MY RESULTS HAVE DIPPED ALOT BUT STILL LIFTING HEAVY WEIGHTS.
> 
> I WAS PLANNING BULK FOR 4 MONTHS AS I HAVE FOUND OUT ITS TOO LONG
> 
> ...


Ok number one concern would be why is ur fat increasing and ur muscle decreasing !

And how do u no this ?

2 u think ur body fat has increased 6% or so, how much strength gain have u seen or how lean mass have u increased ?

Ethere way something is wrong my guess is diet and training maybe stress not sleeping and resting or maybe another hormonal issue


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Could a hormonal issue be caused by bodyfat going up ?

Also - curious to know how bf is being measured.


----------



## brianna01782 (Sep 6, 2013)

i use scales at the gym and progress my weight through bodybuilding.com and the scales i use show b/f ,bmi

Im 187lb .The only thing with my diet is Ive kept it the same all the way through and i no thats wrong ........

5 meals protein 7 ounces 7 ounces carbs then good fats and veg.....


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

brianna01782 said:


> i use scales at the gym and progress my weight through bodybuilding.com and the scales i use show b/f ,bmi
> 
> Im 187lb .The only thing with my diet is Ive kept it the same all the way through and i no thats wrong ........
> 
> 5 meals protein 7 ounces 7 ounces carbs then good fats and veg.....


Wright macros mate no one can guess portions,

Also wright full stats, let me put ur mind at ease the scales u are using is bullo*


----------



## brianna01782 (Sep 6, 2013)

any ideas..............


----------



## brianna01782 (Sep 6, 2013)

yes i no the scales could be wrong how would u do the bulking..........


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Right - the first thing you need to do is stop measuring your bodyfat on scales. Scales that measure bodyfat use a bio impedance, which is worse than useless. I say worse than useless, because they appear to give you a very accurate reading, when in fact it's not accurate enough to tell you if you have gained or lost muscle.

Bulking tends to reach a point of diminishing returns after a couple of months, because once your bodyfat starts to get too high, it starts to affect your insulin sensitivity & testosterone levels, which in turn affects your nutrient partitioning (what proportion of food goes to muscle cells as opposed to fat cells)

If you think you are gaining too much fat, just dial the calories back a bit.

If you don't want to cut until after Xmas - join the club mate  No point making life difficult for yourself is there


----------



## brianna01782 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks mate ill take it on board ........................


----------

